# fridge



## meldrew (Jan 16, 2009)

Help required please as we are off to France 1st thing in the morning.
Fridge will not work on mains hookup.
Everything else in motorhome working including water heater, checked every fuse i can find.
The manual say's to check fridge fuse, can't find it anywhere.
The fridge in question is a Electrolux RM4206.

Thank you Trevor


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Trevor,
I guess it's a process of elimination.
Does the fridge work on gas and 12 volt?
Can you access the back of the fridge to feel if the element tube is hot or not. Also are all connections good. 

It might still be a fuse but more likely to be a breaker. Check all breakers by turning them fully off before pushing them fully on again. You can't just look as they don't always show they have been tripped.

Ray.


----------



## meldrew (Jan 16, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Hi Trevor,
> I guess it's a process of elimination.
> Does the fridge work on gas and 12 volt?
> Can you access the back of the fridge to feel if the element tube is hot or not. Also are all connections good.
> ...


----------



## meldrew (Jan 16, 2009)

*Fridge*

Hi Ray
12vlt & gas ok will check the breakers again.

Thanks for your advice

Trevor


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

If your fridge works on gas & 12V then check you are getting 230V through to it. If you are not, look for fuses/breakers. If you have 230V at back of fridge but still not getting hot then your 230V heating element needs replacing.


----------



## meldrew (Jan 16, 2009)

*Fridge*

Hello to everyone who answered my question about our fridge.
We were unable to sort it out and have now run out of time as we leave for Brittany 0500 hours tomorrow.

Regards

Trevor


----------

